# "Reality-TV" auf RTL ll



## Gondi der Krieger (1. Juli 2010)

Zieht euch das rein. dieses scheiß RTL ll  diese scheiß medien regen mich langsam auf. nur wegen ihren scheiß qouten altha -.-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sblqNloNPpw&feature=related


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juli 2010)

Und du hast ernsthaft geglaubt, dass "Reality-TV" echt ist?

Ich habe mir erlaubt, deinen Threadtitel etwas abzuändern. Achte bitte auf die Netiquette.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (1. Juli 2010)

nein natürlich nicht aber die machen die leute schlecht, so dass glaube ich sogar ganz deutschland diese leute nach der sendung regelrecht "HASST". und man hat dann echt mitleid mit denen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juli 2010)

Muss man wissen, dass das nicht echt ist. Die "Schauspieler" unterschreiben Verträge und haben keine Rechte. Die haben nichts in der Hand und verkaufen sich für etwas Geld. Sie sind vor Millionen blamiert und können rein gar nichts dagegen tun.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juli 2010)

Na und? Das kann man sich mit 3,5 Hirnzellen auch denken, bevor man von RTL & Co. als "Laiendarsteller" zu solchen Sendungen eingeladen wird. Die hat ja keiner gezwungen, dort mitzumachen. Im Ernst, ihr kennt doch alle diese Sendungen und wisst genau, worum es da geht. Würdet Ihr Euch freiwillig für 20 Minuten vor der Kamera zum Zuhälter, Drogendealer oder arbeitsscheuen Hartz-IV-Empfänger mit Trinksucht machen lassen?


----------



## boonfish (1. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (1. Juli 2010)

das ist schon kein geheimnis mehr. wer sowas schaut und den quark auch noch glaubt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juli 2010)

Spätestens, als sie sich "ahnungslos darauf eingelassen hatten", einen Streit zu stellen und komplett zu spielen, hätte es auch der letzte Depp kapieren müssen.

"Die haben gesagt, wir sollen so tun, als würden wir streiten! Kann ich doch nicht wissen, dass das im Fernsehen kommt!" Oder wie?


----------



## Kremlin (1. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Spätestens, als sie sich "ahnungslos darauf eingelassen hatten", einen Streit zu stellen und komplett zu spielen, hätte es auch der letzte Depp kapieren müssen.



haben manche auch. allerdings drohen die leute von frauentausch dann mit klagen und anderem zeugs, sodass sich manche aus angst wieder auf dieses spielchen einlassen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> haben manche auch. allerdings drohen die leute von frauentausch dann mit klagen und anderem zeugs, sodass sich manche aus angst wieder auf dieses spielchen einlassen.



Jein. Dass sie irgendwelche harmlosen Szenen entfremdet und falsch dargestellt haben, war sicherlich eine Sauerei und das konnte so vielleicht keiner absehen, aber zum Teil wurden sie ja (ebenfalls laut Beitrag) regelrecht zum Streiten animiert und sollten entsprechende Szenen stellen. Und wer so naiv ist und das einfach so macht... Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man sich darauf einlassen kann, einen Streit zu spielen, wenn man im Fernsehen seine Familie als liebevoll und harmonisch präsentieren will. Die hätten viel früher protestieren sollen.

Was wäre dir in so einer Situation wichtiger? Dein Ruf und der Ruf deiner Familie oder dass Du von RTL 2 verklagt wirst, weil Du nicht den Frauenschläger oder das Weichei spielen willst?


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (1. Juli 2010)

das stimmt. in dem brief von deisem wow zocker vater da steht dass sie sogar geld bezahlen müssten wenn sie nicht weitermachen würden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juli 2010)

Gondi schrieb:


> das stimmt. in dem brief von deisem wow zocker vater da steht dass sie sogar geld bezahlen müssten wenn sie nicht weitermachen würden.



Vielleicht bin ich jetzt naiv, aber in so einem Fall vertraue ich auf den gesunden Menschenverstand unserer Richter und Anwälte. Ich kann mir keinen gültigen Vertrag vorstellen, in dem jemand zur Verleumdung gezwungen wird.


----------



## Kremlin (1. Juli 2010)

Gondi schrieb:


> das stimmt. in dem brief von deisem wow zocker vater da steht dass sie sogar geld bezahlen müssten wenn sie nicht weitermachen würden.



Brief 1

Brief 2

soviel dazu. mehr brauch man eigentlich nicht um zu wissen, wie das dort abläuft.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Brief 1
> 
> Brief 2
> 
> soviel dazu. mehr brauch man eigentlich nicht um zu wissen, wie das dort abläuft.



Also, dass es da so schlimm abgeht hätt ich garnicht gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (1. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also, dass es da so schlimm abgeht hätt ich garnicht gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup. heulende männer vor laufender kamera ist da keine seltenheit.


----------



## Valinar (1. Juli 2010)

Tja und was erwarten denn die leute wenn sie sich dort Bewerben?
Normale Familien bringen keine Quoten und wie bei den Sendern gearbeitet wird sollte man mittlerweile wissen.
Ich würde ohnehin niemals meine Familie im TV präsentieren...will garnet wissen wie so manche Kinder unter den Mist leiden müssen weil die Eltern ins TV wollen.

Also so richtig mitleid mag in mir nicht aufkommen...nur bei den Kindern.


----------



## Healor (1. Juli 2010)

Das ganze TV Programm kann man mittlerweile sowas von vergessen... Alles nur gefaketer Müll.

- Hirnverblödende Sendungen
- Mainstream Reportagen mit brutal "interessanten" Themen wie zb Konservenwurst hergestellt werden
- Wiederholungen bis zum Erbrechen
- Musiksender wo 10% der Sendezeit Musik läuft
- Gerichtssendungen mit äusserst Darstellern die selbst ein betrunkener Affe übertreffen würde
- Ausgelutschter Müll wie Big Brother die 538te Staffel

und Hauptsache aus dem Leid anderer Kapital in Form von Einschaltquoten schlagen, sei es jetzt bei inszenierten Sendungen wie Frauentausch oder änlichem...

Die Masse will halt immer krassere und heftigere Sachen sehen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsxnmJk0YNI

sucht auch mal nach "obszöne neue Welt", wenn euch das Lied gefallen hat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juli 2010)

Ach, das geht alles noch vieeeel schlimmer. Schaut statt Frauentausch doch mal Wife Swap USA und statt Barbara Salesch eine Folge Judge Judy. Da wird es erst RICHTIG haarsträubend blöd und unglaubwürdig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dagegen ist deutsches Fernsehen direkt anspruchsvoll.


----------



## The Paladin (1. Juli 2010)

Meinst du die Amerikanische Sendung wo Scenen davon auf Pro7 gezeigt werden wo z. B. sich 2 schwule Typen um einen Mann streiten der am Ende gar nicht schwul ist und nur ein "Abenteuer" gesucht hat?

Oh ja, da ist Deutsches Fernsehen besser. Aber ich habe noch NIE solche Sendungen geschaut. Nur meine Schwester schaut so ein dreck und GLAUBT es sogar. Und dann bezeichnet sie mich als Herzlosen Idioten.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

Paladin, letztens habe ich dir gratuliert, heute bekommst du mein Beileid ^^


----------



## Shinar (1. Juli 2010)

Gondi schrieb:


> das stimmt. in dem brief von deisem wow zocker vater da steht dass sie sogar geld bezahlen müssten wenn sie nicht weitermachen würden.



Sind selber Schuld wenn sie sowas unterschreiben. Solche Typen sind eh nicht die hellsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Juli 2010)

Was? Die Unterschichtenfernsehsendungen von RTL und co. sind bloß gefaked? Und die Laiendarsteller werden auchnoch ausgebeutet und gedemütigt? Ich werd bekloppt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2010)

Bitte was? Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass diese Leute einen Eingriff in ihr DIREKTES Privatleben gestattet haben, ohne einen Anwalt zu Rate gezogen zu haben?
Selber Schuld.


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2010)

Wer seine Zeit damit verschwendet, sich solch einen Mist anzuschauen, ist selbst schuld. Es gibt so viele andere Sender, die interessante und sinnvolle Formate anbieten, da braucht man sich diesen Müll wirklich nicht antun. Und zur Not lässt man die Glotze ganz aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wer seine Zeit damit verschwendet, sich solch einen Mist anzuschauen, ist selbst schuld. Es gibt so viele andere Sender, die interessante und sinnvolle Formate anbieten, da braucht man sich diesen Müll wirklich nicht antun. Und zur Not lässt man die Glotze ganz aus.


nenn mir einen sender auf dem sinnvolles kommt und NICHT paytv ist und arte will ich nicht hören!


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2010)

DMAX! :>

Ne Bekannte von mir, hat auch mal bei sowas ähnliches mitgemacht (Da wurde Sohn gegen Tochter getauscht)
Die haben nen Drehbuch bekommen und sollten das abrattern und haben dafür nicht gerade wenig Kohle bekommen.

Wenigsten sah sie in der Sendung gut aus und geht nicht als letzter Volldepp heraus.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nenn mir einen sender auf dem sinnvolles kommt und NICHT paytv ist und arte will ich nicht hören!




ARTE...ach mist willst du ja nicht hören...
naja NDR 3(Norddeutscher Rundfunksender) als Beispiel.da laufen durchaus gute Reportagen und ab und an sogar der eine oder andere gute Film.oder auch Sportsendungen,oder Musiknacht wo von spätabends bis morgens livekonzerte gezeigt werden...
gibts mein ich bei SWR oder son anderen regionalen sender auch


----------



## Knallfix (2. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ...
> gibts mein ich bei SWR oder son anderen regionalen sender auch



Dort eigentlich am häufigsten SWR3 Rocknacht. Fast jeden Samstag.

Neulich beim Autofahren im Radio einen Bericht darüber gehört.
Casting Agentur die für diese Sendungen die Leute ranschaffen.
"Es wird immer schlimmer, anfangs wollten die Sender schwangere 16jährige, heute müssen es schwangere 13jährige sein."

knall


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nenn mir einen sender auf dem sinnvolles kommt und NICHT paytv ist und arte will ich nicht hören!



Warum willst du Arte nicht hören? Dort laufen vor allem Abend sehr interessante Sendungen und Dokumentationen. Auch auf Ntv und Phoenix. 
Man muss sich nur dafür interessieren. Und dafür braucht man wirklich kein Wissenschaftler sein, wie einige immer als Gegenargument bringen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Warum willst du Arte nicht hören? Dort laufen vor allem Abend sehr interessante Sendungen und Dokumentationen. Auch auf Ntv und Phoenix.
> Man muss sich nur dafür interessieren. Und dafür braucht man wirklich kein Wissenschaftler sein, wie einige immer als Gegenargument bringen.


Die Sender wie NTV, N24 und Arte bringen dann auch immer noch schauspielerische Teile rein. Da werden nicht einfach nur Bilder von ein paar verstaubten Funden gezeuigt, sondern es werden Sequenzen nachgespielt, sodass es sehr interessan wirkt. Ich schaue mir teilweise sehr gerne Sendungen auf diesen Sendern an, wenn es ein interessantes Thema ist.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Ja ich schau auch jeden morgen zum Frühstück N24, wegen den Nachrichten...das "Frühstücksfernsehen" von Sat1 oder RTL kann man sich in die Haare schmieren, da es viele unnötige Sachen bringt. Genauso wie RTL oder RTL2 nach 22 Uhr. Dort laufen zwar auch Reportagen, aber meist sind es welche die etwas mit Schönheitsoperationen oder extravaganten Fetischen von Personen zu tun hat...da schau ich dann auch lieber N24. Wenn ich was stumpfsinniges sehen will, dann schau ich Abends MTV, VIVA oder Comedy Central, das ist wenigstens noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Wenn ich mal Nachmittags die Glotze laufen habe, dann is da auch Kabel 1 an, wegen den guten Serien wie KoQ, What's up Dad, Two and a half men oder Die wilden 70er...und danach auf Pro7 Simpsons und Galileo (auch wenn viele Beiträge schon so oft liefen). Danach entweder Spielfilme oder Glotze aus!


----------



## Beckenblockade (2. Juli 2010)

Jau, auf N24 und NTV laufen immer sehr hochwertige und interessante Dokus. RIESENBAGGER, RIESENHÄUSER, RIESENSPRENGUNGEN, NAZIUFOS, JESUSVERSCHWÖRUNGEN und ECHTE ALIENS! sind nur ein paar davon...


----------



## Hubautz (2. Juli 2010)

Der Sinn dieser Sendungen ist doch nur der, irgendwelchen bescheuerten Idioten denen es dreckig geht Leute zu zeigen die noch bescheuerter sind und denen es noch dreckiger geht.

Ob das jetzt „Frauentausch“, „Raus aus den Schulden“ oder „Big Brother ist“,  das Ziel ist einfach dem Durchschnittsdeppen zu zeigen, dass es noch schlimmer sein könnte.

Das Schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist jedoch, dass es funktioniert. Anscheinend gibt es ja genug Leute die das schauen.

Man könnte tatsächlich meinen, das wäre alles gesteuert.


----------



## TheGui (2. Juli 2010)

Das verdummte TV Programm von heute... ein Thema das mich zum Enrage bringt!


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Juli 2010)

RTL II..... Was will man auch von einem Sender erwarten der in den Hauptnachrichten um 20:00 über Brust-OPs irgendwelcher viertkllassiger Teppichluder berichtet? Naja, für hirnlosen Stumpfsinn wie "Frauentausch" und Co. scheint es aber eine scheinbar ausreichend vorhandene Zielgruppe zu geben. Ist allerdings auch nicht wirklich schwer diese zu mobilisieren, nachdem beinahe alle tägl. Talkshows eingestampft wurden mußte man ja nur auf dem gleichen untersten Niveau weiter machen.


----------



## Gerti (2. Juli 2010)

Gut, dass es Fernsehkritik.tv gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFspkzrzt5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (2. Juli 2010)

Was das jetzt mit Faschismus zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht ganz...


----------



## boonfish (2. Juli 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Was das jetzt mit Faschismus zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht ganz...



Da bist du nicht der einzige. 
Ist natürlich ein äußerst unmoralisches Vorgehen, aber das macht es nicht zum Faschismus.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

Vor allem, da Faschismus ein bis Heute undefinierter Begriff ist. Was es damit leicht macht, Armleuchter zu entlarven,
da diese das Wort ohne jedes Vorwissen wahelos platzieren, direkt neben rotem Stern und einer schlecht gekritzelten
Faust.

Neo-Nazis sind doof, keine Frage. Aber bei diesen linken Revoluzzern mit Che Guevara T-shirt und iPod in der Hand
frage ich mich manchmal, wie man ganz ohne Hirn lebensfähig ist.

Ach ja, wer sieht sich diesen Mist eigentlich an? Ich meine, alle hier verurteilen das, scheinen sich richtig auszukennen.


----------



## Meriane (3. Juli 2010)

Lol der Begriff Schmarotzer war in diesem Zusammenhang genauso unpassend und wohl eher sogar noch unpassender aber das beachtet natürlich keiner solange man über Nazis reden kann.
Er wollte halt nur die Fernsehmacher beledigen ^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. Juli 2010)

Schmarotzer kann man noch nachvollziehen. Immerhin wurde im Video gezeigt, wie die Fernsehleute Familien ausbeuten und Kosten verursachen, ohne ihnen dafür eine angemessene Entschädigung zu zahlen. Die Nichtreklamation von "Schmarotzer" hat mit "auf Nazis rumreiten wollen" nichts zu tun.
Und, dass Schmarotzer "eher sogar noch unpassender" als Faschist sein soll, ist ja wohl der Gipfel der Lächerlichkeit.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

Mein Gott, dann mach ichs halt weg, wenn keiner weiß, wie ich das meine.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

erklär es einfach^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> erklär es einfach^^



Sie stellen sich einfach über die Leute, nutzen sie aus und behandeln sie wie Untermenschen für ihren eigenen Profit. Außerdem erpressen sie die Leute.


Egal, weitermachen und Schluss mit OT.


----------



## Elda (3. Juli 2010)

Unterschichten Fernsehen undso...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

Da fällt mir ein, es gibt noch mehr passende Musik als die Metallspührhunde^^

Sucht mal nach Audio88!


----------

